# 165mm cranks - anyone using them?



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm currently using 170mm cranks for the road and 165mm cranks for the MTB, and I was wondering if anyone is using the Campy "11 speed" 165mm cranks they have available. They didn't seem to be a big seller so they can be had cheap (less than Chorus) and I don't think it will significantly affect my power, if anything my knees will thank me. Obviously I'll have to raise my seat 5mm, but any other pros/cons?


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm 5'3", w/29.5" inseam, and thinking of getting the 165s when I upgrade my bike(s) to Chorus. I think it could help a little better with fit as I have a short torso, and wolud like to get my knees down a little at the 12 o'clock. I think I had 165s on my old Colnago, w/Nuovo Record, and the stationary bikes at my gym seemed to have shortish cranks as well, and they both felt more comfortable, and I always felt more "efficient", than when I switched to 170s. Always felt like I had a hitch.

You wouldn't actually "have" to raise your saddle, to accommodate the shorter crank, as your knees would not come up as high at the top of the stroke.

There is a company which makes adjustable length cranks (as low as 120mm, or less?), and explains the benefits on the website:

http://www.powercranks.com/Productdescription.html


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Shouldn't the longer crank arm go on the mtb for leverage???


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't want to get off on these tangents... Yeah the top of the stroke is lower, but the bottom of the stroke is equally higher, hence necessitating the raising of the saddle. For MTB there are other things to consider, like smacking the bottom of the pedal into things.

No one has tried these cranks? The weight seems to be on par with Chorus. Obviously no USB or CULT bearings, but I have SR and Record cranks and they don't noticeably spin any better than regular bearing cranks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have 165s on my track bike, I think my road bikes are 172.5 and 175, and I think my MTB has 175s too.

I had a little trouble setting up my position on my road bike with 175s when I first bought it. I was accustomed to 170s at that time.

Otherwise... I bet my cadence and gear selection are a bit different. I don't notice anything else, though. Certainly hasn't done anything noticeable to my average speeds.

Don't assume you'll raise your saddle 5mm exactly. You probably won't. There's little or no change in the relative height of the power part of your stroke. I bet you still raise it a little, though.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> I don't want to get off on these tangents...


Just curious... I never even considered the change in seat height relative to arm length. Great food for thought! Thanks for taking a moment to explain!


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

DrSmile said:


> if anything my knees will thank me.


Why would you think that? As a matter of fact, with shorter cranks, the force exerted by your legs will have to go up (with all other things being equal), so your knees might really curse you... On the other hand, going from 170 to 165, while possibly noticeable, is not huge, so you'll probably be fine.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

With my first 175s, my knees bothered me a bit until I got my saddle height just so, and probably also until I got accustomed to them. I think it was more about range of motion.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't think I explained this correctly. I wasn't asking about crank length. I was asking about this specific crankset. It isn't Super Record, Record, or Chorus. It is labeled "11 speed." 










Is anyone using this crankset?


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes. I swapped my wifes bike from 170mm to this same crank. Her cadence went up and helped solve a knee problem she had been dealing with (she is only 5' 3" and a bike fitter several years ago had suggested a shorter crank). All in all very pleased with it. The model we bought had the USB ceramic bearings though.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't use 165s so I've got no firsthand experience with that crank myself, but AFAIK it should be Record-level (hollow carbon, without structural foam as with Chorus) and with USB bearings. It was priced correspondingly when they first came out, costing the same when purchased with a Record group, costing a bit more as an option for a Chorus group.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The Campy site says nothing about USB, but I received the crankset today and it does indeed have USB bearings. All in all I'm pleased about getting a Record level crank at a below-Chorus price!


----------

